# anarchist ceo?



## smk1620 (Apr 6, 2014)

so a couple of days ago me and a friend of mine were walkin around in a partially demolished textile plant poking around lookin for a place to smoke, my buddy points out a car coming up from the adjacent plant, it parks and a man with penny loafers n slacks gets out I decided to just pull the stupid card sayin id grown up in the area, he was the ceo of the company, oddly enough though he ended up bein super cool we sat and talked for like an hour and a half about the collapse of the system the fall of the dollar and the corruption and concealment in the higher brances of government .... it really caught me off guard before he left he told us not to tell anyone what we were talkin about because "they" would all call us crazy then gave us permission to roam around the building checkin shit out but told us not to get hurt ..... that guy wins my cool badge for the day


----------



## Traveler (Apr 6, 2014)

Pretty badass. Nice to know people with money can still be human.


----------



## drewski (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds like a great experience. I could use more moments of meeting cool random people like that.


----------



## Tude (Apr 6, 2014)

Cool meet up!


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm tempted to write a post appealing to the wallets of wealthy people (nobody here is) and ask for some funding for something somewhere doing things we all enjoy. There is common ground.


----------

